
Six signs your new job is lousy - terpua
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/worklife/02/18/cb.lousy.job/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
terpua
Start a company instead.

~~~
airhadoken
Maybe this is Massachusetts bias, but I was expecting to see "your company's
health plan is a carton of bandages and a bottle of aspirin" as a bad sign.

If you're going to start a company, do it _now_ instead of such time when the
cost of health care has redoubled.

~~~
edw519
"airhadoken 1 hour ago"

"do it now instead of such time when the cost of health care has redoubled."

Oops. Too late.

